# QLD safety laws



## richannay

Can anyone give me an indication of what is out there in the way of legislation/laws/safety regs for yakkers paddling in open marine waters in QLD? eg are we expected to carry flares eperb etc the same as boats?
cheers.


----------



## hairymick

This prettymuch says it all for kayakers.



> While boats that do not require registration are not obliged to carry compulsory safety equipment, it is strongly recommended appropriate equipment is taken in the event of an emergency. Lack of preparation could lead to a breach of the general safety obligation. Carry enough safety equipment to be prepared for the unexpected


----------



## richannay

Cheers, appreciate the help.
I guess drinking water, high-visibility and pfd's are the big ones to keep in mind.


----------



## Peril

hairymick said:


> This prettymuch says it all for kayakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While boats that do not require registration are not obliged to carry compulsory safety equipment, it is strongly recommended appropriate equipment is taken in the event of an emergency. Lack of preparation could lead to a breach of the general safety obligation. Carry enough safety equipment to be prepared for the unexpected
Click to expand...

Check the qld links here: http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Safety One of them contradicts the above advice


----------



## Peril

Lazybugger said:


> Peril. I think the key word in the brochure copied on to the wiki is "should". The rules they then describe are what is required for a registered boat but reading the website don't actually apply to "non-registerable" craft. So the brochure is recomending the same safety standards as applies to baots and it is some good advice. Confusing?, yes. Should they be applicable?, Yes. If they change it so it was enforcable would we argue?, no.


The key word in the non-powered craft brochure is "must"


----------



## hairymick

Guys,

I was only quoting a paragraph from the website link posted. This was probably a poor attempt at humour and to highlight the absurdity of our Queensland maritime safety laws.

On re-reading my post, I can see how what I wrote could be interpreted as my supporting not taking any safety gear off - shore. This was not my intention.

If I understand our law correctly, it is perfectly legal to paddle a kayak any distance off-shore without taking any safety equipment at all. This is, in my opinion madness. Further, in my opinion, it should be compulsory for every kayaker when paddling more that, say, 400 metres from the shore-line to have, and be wearing a PFD as a minimum. More than a klm off-shore, adequate self rescue equipment and a a spare paddle and signalling device of some sort, be it EPIRB, radio or similar.

I apologise for any mis - understanding.


----------



## rob316

To make it law to wear a pfd in a qld summer is not an ideal situation....tropics and hot pfd's [ not all are cumbersome i know ] are a medical concern . I like the kaws as they stand and think common sense is more important , not beauricratic crap from paper wasters....i look at it this way , without a radio , pfd and other safety equipment , you can't notify the coastguard if the need arises and then they don't have to save you....so no resources are lost/used....I for one am a fan of "if you don't know whats good for you , then you don't know whats bad for you"
In reality , we all return from our adventures safe and sound because we use our noggins and use / take / carry the safety equipment that we require for the trip that we are on .... if its law , take it - if its advised , try to take it - if it makes you feel even safer , take it as well .


----------



## yaker

.


----------

